# Country pond NH report



## Jim (Jul 26, 2017)

First report hopefully of many. The whole family went fishing and my wife snagged a 2.6 and my son got one at 2.8. The fish were caught on a 5 inch stick bait and a Berkeley power worm.

I completely flaked and lost 3 fish on the BBZ rat. I think it's the lure and not me.

There were many misses from all of us for sure.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Jul 26, 2017)

And the boy is the TOP fisherman again!

Great outing & awesome photos! Gearing up for your Maine trip ... ?


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2017)

Yup! heading up Aug 12! Cannot wait. this time we will be doing some wading too on the river.

My son is always kicking my butt when we go fishing. Its the wife I have a hard time with, because the mouth does not stop either. :lol:


----------



## DaleH (Jul 26, 2017)

Jim said:


> My son is always kicking my butt when we go fishing.


Ouch ...



Jim said:


> Its the wife I have a hard time with, because the mouth does not stop either. :lol:


*OUCH!*

... hope she doesn't read Tin Boats ... or you be a dead man [-X !


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2017)

DaleH said:


> ... hope she doesn't read Tin Boats ... or you be a dead man [-X !




Oh no, she is the biggest smack talker there is. She is still talking about the Peacock bass she caught last year, this fish above, the fish she caught when I had my G3........ It never ends. :lol: 

The pictures below are of the ones I usually catch.





















Exactly :LOL2:


----------

